# حساب الحمل الحراري بطريقه بصيطه (عربي)



## ابن عوف عبداللطيف (21 يونيو 2011)

*حسابات الحمل الحرارى بالطريقة البدائية*​ 



*حسابات حمل **التبريد*​ 

*اولا يجب **معرفة الفرق بين التعبيرات التالية** :-*
*1 - **الحرارة**المكتسبة** heat gain :-*
*هى عبارة عن معدل اكتساب الاماكن للحرارة من مصادرها **الخارجية والداخلية*
*2 - **حمل التبريد** cooling load :-*
*هو**عبارة عن معدل سحب الحرارة المطلوبة للمحافظة على درجة حرارة الهواء ورطوبتة داخل **الاماكن المكيفة وحمل التبريد لا يساوى الحرارة المكتسبة لان جزء من الحرارة**المكتسبة يخزن فى المبنى ومشتملاتة**.*
*3 - **سحب الحرارة** heat extraction :-*
*هى **عبارة عن معدل سحب الحرارة من هواء الاماكن المكيفة وفى حالة الاستقرار تكون معدلات **الحرارة المكتسبة وحمل التبريد وسحب الحرارة **واحدة**.*
*__________________*​ 

*ثانيا العوامل المؤثرة على اكتساب المبنى للحرارة** :-*​
*ا - منابع خارجية ومصادرها** external :-*

*انتقال الحرارة خلال الحوائط **الخارجية , الداخلية, الاسقف, الارضيات**.* ​
*تاثير اشعة الشمس على الحوائط **الخارجية, النوافذ, الاسقف**.* ​
*الحرارة المحمولة مع هواء**التهوية والهواء المتسرب الى غرف المبنى**.* ​
*ب - منابع داخلية ومصادرها** internal :-*​
*الحرارة التى يولدها شاغلى **المكان**.* ​
*الحرارة الناتجة عن **الاضاءة**.* ​
*الحرارة الناتجة عن المعدات **الحرارية والكهربية المتواجدة داخل المبنى** .* ​
*ج - الهيئة الانشائية للمبنى** building constrauction :-*​
*مبنى خفيف او متوسط او ثقيل **حيث يتغير معامل انتقال الحرارة منة خلال الحوائط والاسقف والارضيات والنوافذ **والابواب وبذلك يتغير معدل انتقال الحرارة**.* ​
*السقف الهرمى يجب ان تركب **مراوح سحب هواء فى الجزء الهرمى لان درجة حرارتة تكون مرتفعة حتى لا تزيد الحمل **الحرارى**.* ​
*عزل المكان يؤدى الى تقليل **انتقال الحرارة وبالتالى يقل الحمل الحرارى**.* ​
*ظلال الاشجار القريبة من **المبنى تقلل الحمل الحرارى**.* ​
*النوافذ ونوع الستائر التى **تغطيها يستحسن تغطية النوافذ بالستائر لمنع دخول اشعة الشمس او يركب اكثر من طبقة **من الواح الزجاج بينهما فراغ**.* ​
*د - اتجاة حوائط المبنى وابعادها** :-*​
*اقل كمية من الحرارة تنتقل من**خلال الحوائط الشمالية نظرا لان نصف الكرة الشمالى نادرا ما تصل الية الشمس وكذلك **زاوية ميل اشعة الشمس تكون حادة جدا**.* ​
*الناحية الشرقية تكون اكبر **قليلا من الشمالية نظرا لات اشعة الشمس تترك هذا الجانب من المبنى قبل ان ترتفع **درجة الحرارة الى اقصاها خلال اليوم كما ان زاوية السقوط اكبر من الاتجاة**الشمالى**.* ​
*الحوائط التى تواجة الناحية**الجنوبية تتعرض لاشعة الشمس خلال الساعات المتاخرة من الصبح والمبكرة بعد الظهر **وكذلك زاوية السقوط تكون اكبر من السابقة وينتج عن ذلك زيادة فى كمية الحرارة**المنتقلة داخل الغرف**.* ​
*اما ناحية الغرب فان كمية من**الحرارة تنتقل من خلالها لانها تتعرض لاشعة الشمس من بعد الظهر وحتى وقت الغروب **كذلك زاوية السقوط تكاد تكون عمودية**.* ​
*الطريقة**الثانية*


*بحساب المساحة**بالمتر المربع وضربها فى اى من المعاملات الاتية حسب نوع **الحمل**:-*​
*حمل حرارى عالى** 800BTU/hr/m2* ​
*حمل حرارى متوسط** 700Btu/hr/m2* ​
*حمل حرارى منخفض** 600Btu/hr/m2* ​
*الطريقة**الثالثة*


*اذا كان **الارتفاع اكبر من 3 متر يتم حساب الحجم وضربة فى اى من المعاملات الاتية** :-*​
*حمل حرارى عالى** 226Btu/hr/m3* ​
*حمل حرارى متوسط** 233Btu/hr/m3* ​
*حمل حرارى منخفض** 200Btu/hr/m3* ​
*الطريقة**الرابعة*​
*الحمل الحرارى **للمكان(الحوائط-الاسقف-النوافذ-الابواب-الارضيات-الهواء الخارجى) من** (250-600) Btu/hr/m2 *​
*الحمل **الحرارى للاشخاص من (400-650**) Btu/hr/person* ​
*الحمل **الحرارى للاجهزة الكهربائية والاضاءة = الواط المستهلك *​
** 3.4** Btu/hr/watt* ​
*مجموع **الحرارة المحسوسة** Btu/hr* ​
*الحرارة**الكامنة=الحرارة المحسوسة* 30**%* ​
*الحمل **الحرارى= مجموع الحرارة المحسوسة+الحرارة**الكامنة* ​
*ارجو ان تعيد قراءة الموضوع بأمعان اكثر *
*ارجو ان تركز على .... **ثانيا العوامل المؤثرة على اكتساب المبنى للحرارة :-*​ 
*بعدها نبدا بحساب الحمل الحراري لقاعة فرضا تكون مربعة الشكل مكونة من اربع جدران 10 متر طول 5 متر عرض اي المساحة الكلية للقاعة تكون 50 متر مربع*​ 

*1- حساب الجدران لو فرضنا الجدار الاول ارتفاع الجدار 3 متر 3x5=15 متر مربع*
*وهو من الناحية الشمالية*​ 
*اي يكون اقل حمل حراري 250 BTU/H *
*اذا يكون الحمل 250X15 =3750 BTU/h*
*الثاني من الناحية الغربية 10X3=30 متر مربع اي يكون اعلى حمل 600 BTU/H*
*اذا يكون الحمل 10X600=6000 BTU/H*
*الجدران الاخرى تحسب بنفس الطريق*​ 
*لو فرضنا ان الجدران الباقية داخلية اي يكون الحمل بها بسيط جدا ولايذكر*
اذا يكون حمل الجدران 6000+3750 = 9750 btu/h​ 
*2- الحمل الحراري للاشخاص*
*لو فرضنا ان الاشخاص الذين يعملون بالقاعة عددهم 20 شخض*​ 
نأخذ معدل الحمل للشخص الواحد مابين 400-650 تقريبا 500 BTU/H ​ 
*اذا يكون الحمل *500X20=10000 BTU/H​ 
3- حساب الحمل الحراري للاجهزة الكهربائية المستخدمة
يحسب استهلاك كل جهاز WATT على حدة وتجمع ويكون الناتج هو الحمل المستخدم
اما الطريقة الاسرع هو حساب استهلاك الكلي للقاعة اي كمية الكهرباء WATT المصممة للقاعة
لو فرضنا ان كمية الاستهلاك الكلية 10000 Watt​ 
يكون الحمل الحراري 3.4/10000 = 2941 btu/h​ 
*حساب الحمل الكلي*​ 
** نأخد مجموع الاستهلاك للاحمال ويسمى الحمل المحسوس 
2941+10000 + 9750 = 22691 
** حمل الحرارة الكامنة = حمل الحرارة المحسوس 22691 يضرب في 30% 
الحرارة الكامنة = 6807.3 btu/h​ 
الحمل الحراري الكلي للقاعة = 6807.3 + 22691 = 29498.3 btu/h ​ 

هذا الرقم بسيط لاننا لم نقم بحساب الجدران الباقية والسقف وامور اخرى ​ 
ارجو ان يكون الشرح وافي ​ 
منقول للفائدة​ 


المصدر: ملتقـــــى التدريـب العربـى - من قسم: حساب الأحمـــــال​


----------



## ياسر شعبان (22 يونيو 2011)

مشكور


----------



## مازن ماس (22 يونيو 2011)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mohamed alhmad (22 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك وزادك من علمه


----------



## noreldin2000 (22 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابن عوف عبداللطيف (22 يونيو 2011)

_لاشكرعلى واجب تمنياتي لكم كل التوفيق_


----------



## grand true (23 يونيو 2011)

هذه معلومات قيمة جزاك الله كل خير ولى سؤال كيفية حساب الحمل الحرارى لكونتينر معدنى معزول من الخارج والداخل بالكامل 20 قدم الحجم الداخلى 32 متر مربع لعمل نظام تبريد بالشحن ( اقصد طاقة احتياطية كالموبايل واللاب توب) لمدة 72 ساعة ثم يتم الشحن ربما تسال هذه فكرة جديدة لم يسبق اليها احد واسعى لتحقيقها وبجمع كل المعلومات المطلوبة بدقة ولا تشبه نظم التبريد المستخدمة حاليا ويتم تجهيز نموذج اولى وتجربته


----------



## ر.م علي (27 يونيو 2011)

مشكور اخي العزيز على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## thaeribrahem (27 يونيو 2011)

مشكور يا استاذ


----------



## sendibad01 (29 يونيو 2011)

merci beaucoup


----------



## ASHRAF100 (12 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## العراقي الميكانيكي (15 يناير 2012)

*شكراً على المعلومات المفيدة ... اي معلومة صغيرة لديك هي ذات اهمية كبيرة لغيرك ... شكراً


*


----------



## medo_almsry (18 يناير 2012)

الف شكر


----------



## adiloman (18 يناير 2012)

*مشكور*


----------



## ASHRAF100 (19 يناير 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررررر


----------



## ghost man (19 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خير:85:


----------



## abdelsalamn (26 أغسطس 2012)

*بارك الله فيك *


----------



## nofal (1 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## كرم الحمداني (2 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور ياهندسة


----------



## امجد محمد الشيخ (4 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور يا باشمهندس علي المعلومات الوارده،وعلي الجهد الذي بذل لتوصيل المعلومه.ولكن اريد منك التوضيح في شي بسيط وهو كيف افرق بين المبني من حيث الحمل العالي والمتوسط والبسيط؟؟فانا مهندس مبتدأ في هذا المجال ولا املك فيه الخبره الواسعه. 
شكرا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## زيد علي الجبوري (4 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور


----------



## سعد3 (2 مارس 2013)

ممتاز ....


----------



## Eng Gigi (2 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس مازن وجدي (2 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد العطفي (3 مارس 2013)

سهل وجميل وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حسن لمهندس (4 مارس 2013)

رائع مفيد^ ..^


----------



## mahmood mrbd (4 مارس 2013)

*جزاك الله كل الخير ووفقك في عملك فعلا معلومات ممتازة وخلاصة خبرة**..وياريت لو اتحمل المصدرالخاص بالموضوع *


----------



## ديار السعيدي (12 مارس 2013)

موضوع جميل وطرح مبسط جداً بارك الله فيك


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (13 مارس 2013)

مشكوررررررررررررررررر


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (12 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## engtamer.mech (13 أبريل 2013)

ارجو المساعدة ...........​انا مهندس موقع تكييف ..... انتقلت للعمل بشركة فى السعودية ولكنها لا يوجد بها ورشة لعمل دكت التكييف........​... وطلبوا منى قائمة بمعدات وماكينات الورشة لعمل ورشة للدكت خاصة بالشركة .......​**س: فما هى مكونات ورشة دكت التكييف ( الماكينات والمعدات ) وما هى مواصفات الماكينات ( التناية والدسارة ..... ) وغيرهم من الماكينات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​​


----------

